# My Wild Type Flares



## Setsuna

*My Imbellis Males Flaring

 Note: I only put them together to flare and take pictures only No fight was intended
They are too pretty for me to ruin their fins
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10pkWxOpedU

This my Imbellis male and my Guitar Smaragdina males flaring

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3Oybg7QkAY*


----------



## ChoclateBetta

They sure seem persistant. What happens if they were in the same tank?


----------



## Setsuna

ChoclateBetta said:


> They sure seem persistant. What happens if they were in the same tank?


Lol wat you think gonna happen? They gonna fight lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta

But arent B.Imbellis the Peaceful Betta? Dont many people keep wild males together?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

They will most likely have a bit of a fight, tear some fins maybe batter a couple of scales and then the loser will back off and the winner will just swim around lording it over him. 

All bettas are aggressive. It's just the varying degrees of aggression between the different species and complexes. Most aggressive bettas I have are Betta ideii. It has been known for partners to kill each other or for females to harass and kill their males while they are holding eggs.

My female and male were intent on killing each other when I first got them. Then my female recently tried to kill my unimaculata male when I tried him in with her.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Oh okay.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I forgot to add that your males are looking good Setsuna. Your imbellis is one of the best examples I have seen. Usually here we get some pretty poor quality (most likely hybridised) imbellis. Same with mahachai. 

Great to see that there may still be some pure ones out there.


----------



## Setsuna

ChoclateBetta said:


> But arent B.Imbellis the Peaceful Betta? Dont many people keep wild males together?


They maybe called peaceful bettas but they are peaceful if you pit them in one tank


----------



## Setsuna

LittleBettaFish said:


> I forgot to add that your males are looking good Setsuna. Your imbellis is one of the best examples I have seen. Usually here we get some pretty poor quality (most likely hybridised) imbellis. Same with mahachai.
> 
> Great to see that there may still be some pure ones out there.


Thank you


----------



## ChoclateBetta

If I ever get Imbellis my first would be hybrid.


----------



## Setsuna

ChoclateBetta said:


> If I ever get Imbellis my first would be hybrid.


Hybrids wont look like the ones i have


----------



## LittleBettaFish

How are your fry going Setsuna? I am interested in comparing the growth rate of the different species/complexes. 

So far I have found that my bigger mouthbrooding fry (unimaculata, strohi) are growing at a much faster rate than my coccina complex fry (persephone, rutilans, tussyae). This is in the same conditions and being fed the same foods. 

Just wanted to see how imbellis compared. Also have you ran into any problems with missing ventrals? This seems to be a solely splendens based issue as even when my wild fry were on MWs for several weeks and I was lax on vacuuming their tank, hey all developed normal ventral fins. I have yet to have any of my wild betta fry show up with missing ventrals.


----------



## Setsuna

LittleBettaFish said:


> How are your fry going Setsuna? I am interested in comparing the growth rate of the different species/complexes.
> 
> So far I have found that my bigger mouthbrooding fry (unimaculata, strohi) are growing at a much faster rate than my coccina complex fry (persephone, rutilans, tussyae). This is in the same conditions and being fed the same foods.
> 
> Just wanted to see how imbellis compared. Also have you ran into any problems with missing ventrals? This seems to be a solely splendens based issue as even when my wild fry were on MWs for several weeks and I was lax on vacuuming their tank, hey all developed normal ventral fins. I have yet to have any of my wild betta fry show up with missing ventrals.


Yes i have like 1 with no ventrals and 1 with only one ventral thats about it for now


----------



## babystarz

Just wanted to pop in and say I keep 4 imbellis together in one tank (2 male 2 female), and they get along fine, but they are siblings and have spent their whole lives together.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Setsuna said:


> Hybrids wont look like the ones i have


 I know they look a lot different.


----------



## Setsuna

babystarz said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say I keep 4 imbellis together in one tank (2 male 2 female), and they get along fine, but they are siblings and have spent their whole lives together.


Thats why they get along but if you separate them for a week things will se different i garentee it


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I know Hybrids are less reflective. I like Purebreds but they sound expensive.


----------



## Setsuna

ChoclateBetta said:


> I know Hybrids are less reflective. I like Purebreds but they sound expensive.


hahhaaha they are


----------



## ChoclateBetta

How expensive are they?


----------



## babystarz

ChoclateBetta said:


> How expensive are they?


If you find some from a seller in the U.S. you're looking at $35.00 for two day shipping (some offer $15-$25 priority shipping but it will be 3+ days so definitely do not opt for it in the winter). 

Prices for imbellis tend to be around $8-$12 each, or $25 a pair depending on who you buy from. The showier looking ones can go for a lot more. Wild caught will also cost more because they're typically only available from sellers in Asia so that's an additional $10 for shipping and probably a higher base price.

If anyone here ever wants to reserve a pair or pack of juveniles from me I will offer a really good price, not much more than the cost of shipping. I only have the ocellata fry right now though. They will need homes but they will be up to 5" long so they will need 20G+ tanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

An Adult Male Imbellis? My Dad said if I can keep my room clean and behave for months a 5 gallon is mine.


----------



## dramaqueen

That's something to work hard for, Choclate. You can do it!


----------



## babystarz

You should be able to find one on Aquabid for about $10. Or I bet Setsuna will have some available by then.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

The really hard/dangerous part is cleaning my room. I really found the flaring interestinng.


----------



## dramaqueen

I need to clean my room, too. The only tying ghat will be dangerous will be cleaning out the dust bunnies and hauling our vaccuum cleaner up the stairs.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

You clean your room? I thought adults just ignored it. My room is humid with dirt on tge floor. Setsuna where did you get those fish?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Pretty sure they are wild-caught and that Setsuna gets them from a friend who lives in one of the countries they are found in (I forget which one).

I reckon he has one of the nicest examples of an imbellis that I have seen yet.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

You could make a fortune off yours Setsuna.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, I have to clean my room too. Adults have to do a lot of stuff and not necessarily stuff they like to do but stuff they have to do.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Like eating Vegtables?


----------



## Kithy

Oh goodness, Choclate. You should see my two rooms. Our bedroom is finally kind of clean but because my husband said the same thing to me xD "Clean it or you can't have the 55" It worked.

But our sunroom is just awful. I hate ignoring it but it's so much work and between kid, chores, fish and dog.. I gave up. Being an adult is fun but don't grow up too fast, it's not easy. So much responsibility.. it's easy to become overwhelmed.


----------



## Setsuna

LittleBettaFish said:


> Pretty sure they are wild-caught and that Setsuna gets them from a friend who lives in one of the countries they are found in (I forget which one).
> 
> I reckon he has one of the nicest examples of an imbellis that I have seen yet.


I have 2 new pair coming this coming up this sunday. When they get here and settle down i'll take videos and upload to my youtube channel


----------



## Setsuna

ChoclateBetta said:


> You could make a fortune off yours Setsuna.


Hahaha well see if i do or dont but im hoping for the best


----------



## ChoclateBetta

How do your wild caughts adjust?


----------



## Kithy

Setsuna said:


> Hahaha well see if i do or dont but im hoping for the best


All of yours are so very beautiful  Love looking at the pictures.


----------



## Setsuna

Kithy said:


> All of yours are so very beautiful  Love looking at the pictures.


Have you watched my youtube/channel videos?


----------



## Kithy

Setsuna said:


> Have you watched my youtube/channel videos?


I have :3 I think I've subscribed as well but haven't been on YT in a few days. You're making it hard to keep just one betta right now, haha.


----------



## Setsuna

ChoclateBetta said:


> How do your wild caughts adjust?


Kinda easy actually. After i pick them up from the transhipper i bring them home and put them in their own container with almond water then i leave them alone till they recover from the trip


----------



## Setsuna

Kithy said:


> I have :3 I think I've subscribed as well but haven't been on YT in a few days. You're making it hard to keep just one betta right now, haha.


Hahahaha


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Setsuna said:


> Kinda easy actually. After i pick them up from the transhipper i bring them home and put them in their own container with almond water then i leave them alone till they recover from the trip


 Wow your good with wild caught. Do you have Betta Fusca. Mouthbrooders?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Are they two new pairs of imbellis or of another species? 

I can't remember if you have or were trying to locate some pure Betta stiktos. Have you had any luck in that regard? They are a nice looking fish but seem pretty hard to find in 'pure' form. 

I reckon wild-caught bettas are pretty easy to acclimatise and settle in as long as the conditions in your tank are good. I've never had any issue with settling wild-caught bettas in or getting them conditioned to spawn.


----------



## Setsuna

ChoclateBetta said:


> Wow your good with wild caught. Do you have Betta Fusca. Mouthbrooders?


No, sadly i dont like mouthbrooders they are much harder to keep then bubble nesters they require alot of things to keep them alive ^^ i just only bettas that i can put in one container and still be happy. If you like i'll make a video on how i keep my bettas


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I would love to see a video of your care.


----------



## Setsuna

LittleBettaFish said:


> Are they two new pairs of imbellis or of another species?
> 
> I can't remember if you have or were trying to locate some pure Betta stiktos. Have you had any luck in that regard? They are a nice looking fish but seem pretty hard to find in 'pure' form.
> 
> I reckon wild-caught bettas are pretty easy to acclimatise and settle in as long as the conditions in your tank are good. I've never had any issue with settling wild-caught bettas in or getting them conditioned to spawn.


The new ones that im getting is a pair of imbellis (again just love how they way they look) and a pair of mahachaiensis. I was supposed to get a pair of smaragdina and a male splenden (wild type)but i told my friend thats too many bettas at one time so i told him to send me the mahachaiensis and imbellis first then send the other pair next shipment


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I hope you breed the Splendedin if its Pureblood.


----------



## Setsuna

ChoclateBetta said:


> I would love to see a video of your care.


Hahaha okay my care is not the best but i'll make a video on how i care for my bettas. Wait next week when my new ones get here then i'll start shooting when i go pick up the fishes and settle them down


----------



## Setsuna

ChoclateBetta said:


> I hope you breed the Splendedin if its Pureblood.


I only keep purebloods


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha I know the feeling. Wild bettas are so addictive. I was only going to order one pair recently and then I ended up ordering three so now I have to scramble to get tanks set up for them. 

Then being the prolific little buggers that they are they go and have a batch of fry just as you fill up your last tank. 

We apparently got some nice, pure looking imbellis into the country from Hermanus in Indonesia. The ones available through the wholesalers and even some imported in from Thailand have been pretty average. 

It's funny how usually if you get into wild bettas there is a certain complex that you are drawn to. Babystarz seems to be mouthbrooders, you seem to be splendens and I am coccina. Luckily there is so much variety within the one genus.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am hoping to someday have wild types.


----------



## Setsuna

LittleBettaFish said:


> Haha I know the feeling. Wild bettas are so addictive. I was only going to order one pair recently and then I ended up ordering three so now I have to scramble to get tanks set up for them.
> 
> Then being the prolific little buggers that they are they go and have a batch of fry just as you fill up your last tank.
> 
> We apparently got some nice, pure looking imbellis into the country from Hermanus in Indonesia. The ones available through the wholesalers and even some imported in from Thailand have been pretty average.
> 
> It's funny how usually if you get into wild bettas there is a certain complex that you are drawn to. Babystarz seems to be mouthbrooders, you seem to be splendens and I am coccina. Luckily there is so much variety within the one genus.


yea thats very true


----------



## Setsuna

ChoclateBetta said:


> I am hoping to someday have wild types.


You will i guarantee it


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Why do you guarentee?


----------



## Kithy

Because they are impossible to resist


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Some people even here to a hard time ignoring them.


----------



## Setsuna

ChoclateBetta said:


> Some people even here to a hard time ignoring them.


They are very easy to keep its just up to you if you want one or not


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love wild type and fighters.


----------



## Setsuna

Im only interested in good looking and beautiful bettas


----------



## Bluewind

ChoclateBetta said:


> You clean your room? I thought adults just ignored it. ...


Of corse we clean our rooms Cho! It's caled a house! :lol:

It's kind of like my older nephew who thinks that when you grow up, you don't have to follow any rules and can make your own when in fact, you have more rules to follow! You have rules from the government, employeers, taxes, landlords, banks, bill collectors, city, and various other random rule makers. *sigh* I miss childhood 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kithy

Bluewind said:


> Of corse we clean our rooms Cho! It's caled a house! :lol:
> 
> It's kind of like my older nephew who thinks that when you grow up, you don't have to follow any rules and can make your own when in fact, you have more rules to follow! You have rules from the government, employeers, taxes, landlords, banks, bill collectors, city, and various other random rule makers. *sigh* I miss childhood
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me too :< Was in a rush to be an adult and now it's like.. can I go back to having someone do all this for me?


----------



## dramaqueen

I know the feeling! It would be nice to not have so much responsiibility.


----------



## babystarz

dramaqueen said:


> I know the feeling! It would be nice to not have so much responsiibility.


And bills :roll:


----------



## Bluewind

Ah yes. Bills. Those cruddy things that keep me in the poorhouse! :roll:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. I hate bills. Also, taking care of a chronically ill elderly parent is so much fun that I had to resort to going on anxiety meds. *sarcasm here*


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I take Anxiety meds too.


----------



## Setsuna

ChoclateBetta said:


> I take Anxiety meds too.


Wow really? Same here as needed only though


----------



## Kithy

I really need some >.< Xanax would be great once a day.


----------



## Bluewind

I've gotten better at handling mine with age, but I'm on the second to lowest dose Zoloft to take the edge off. It's all I need.

Also, I never knew wild Bettas were so different from domestic! Pretty :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Kithy said:


> I really need some >.< Xanax would be great once a day.


 I had a massive panic attack on that.


----------



## Kithy

ChoclateBetta said:


> I had a massive panic attack on that.


I had to take it to get on an airplane. I hate flying so much. Another time my husband made me take seraquel. Blehhh awful stuff.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love flying you get to sit there.


----------



## Kithy

ChoclateBetta said:


> I love flying you get to sit there.


Oh I was terrified my first time. And when we flew to Vegas when I was pregnant, I was so unhappy


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am scared of Airplanes falling over me.


----------



## Bluewind

I have flown once and wated to live up there! I have a vasoconstrictive condition and the altitude made my body feel and work SO much better! The first day after, I walked about 10 miles! My left leg was working great and no fainting! It slowly faded and I was back to my leg dragin self, but oh was it nice for a few days :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Setsuna

ChoclateBetta said:


> I love flying you get to sit there.


( i know we way off topic but oh well) i hate going far places and stuck in traffic i start to panic if i get stuck in traffic. im scared i might be like this forever but yea those of you that have panic attacks pm me i have a program for you it help me a bit


----------



## Butterfly

oh my setsuna, your fishes are always so beautiful. Gorgeous fins. SO pretty I love them. 

How large are they? (imbellis)


----------



## Setsuna

Butterfly said:


> oh my setsuna, your fishes are always so beautiful. Gorgeous fins. SO pretty I love them.
> 
> How large are they? (imbellis)


they are just 3 to 4 inches they have long body 
these link are somewhere in the forum also but if you havent seen it here it is 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10pkWxOpedU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3Oybg7QkAY


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Whats your Rarest Wild Betta?


----------



## Setsuna

ChoclateBetta said:


> Whats your Rarest Wild Betta?


im trying to obtain one right now but as of now Stiktos (wild caught)


----------

